# 17,need mum friends:D



## Sharn

Hi im 17 with a 1 month old boyy , live in london and need some interesting mum friends :D:hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

hi and welcome!


----------



## MummyMana

I'm totally interesting :D I have a seven month daughter called Imogen, who hisses at cars and tried to,grab daddy long legses. She's currently trying to eat a circle and a square at the same time :) how's your boy doing?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi welcome :) xx


----------



## snowfia

I can't say I'm that interesting but hi! :L
I'm Sophia, 19, have a 20 month old called Isabella and currently cooking another LO :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Hi and welcome :flower: I'm Sarah and have a 13 month old son named Kian :) x


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 21, I have an almost 3 year old named Victoria "Tori" and am expecting number 2! :D


----------



## Sharn

Thanks everyone for replying & mummymana lool your little one sounds interesting :D


----------



## Sharn

Snowfia& x_amor congratss :D


----------



## MummyMana

Sharn said:


> Thanks everyone for replying & mummymana lool your little one sounds interesting :D

Thankyou :) she's a little pleasure :D


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! :wave:

I'm Clair, 19 in two weeks ( :happydance: ) , I have a 16 month old son called Jason and I'm almost 29 weeks pregnant with our second :yellow: :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

I'm Harriet, I'm 20, had my LO when I was 19.
My little girl is Aaliyah, she's almost 15 months, she's mixed race, half white half african.
You can add me on facebook if you like Harriet Whinmill :flower:​


----------



## kaylamariee

Hello! I'm Kayla, I'm 20 and have a 5 month old named Jordyn (girl)..
and recently married!
What's your sons name? How are you doing?


----------



## Graceisace

Hi im Gracie! :) im 17 and pregnant with a little boy!
Im new swell joined today x


----------



## MissQuirky

Hi! I'm Laurel and have a 19 month old son named Devlin. :) I'm married, but not to FOB. 

How're you?


----------



## Blackndrose

Hi :D That's why I joined! My name is Rachael. I'm 18 and I'd like some mom friends. I have an 11 week old son named Junior.


----------

